# New Dogma



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I finally ordered my Dogma last week. Of the 3 colors I liked, Gita had stock in 2 of them in size 55 (494 and 537). I've seen a ton of CDE Dogmas on the forums, but haven't seen too many Naked Rosso Argento ones, so that's what I picked. The color looks awesome. I'm pretty happy with the way the bike turned out. It was built up from parts off my Seven V-II. First ride this weekend.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats and well done! I love that color - the 2 2011 colors I like are the Caisse D'Espargne and the one you chose. I didn't even know your color was available yet - I have been waiting for Gita to post what colors were going to be imported for 2011. Give us a build list and weight when you get a chance - I won't hold the Shimano against you. Eastons look really good as well. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

cycleboyco said:


> Congrats and well done! I love that color - the 2 2011 colors I like are the Caisse D'Espargne and the one you chose. I didn't even know your color was available yet - I have been waiting for Gita to post what colors were going to be imported for 2011. Give us a build list and weight when you get a chance - I won't hold the Shimano against you. Eastons look really good as well. Enjoy the ride.



Thanks, CDE and naked rosso argento were the 2 colors Gita had in my size. I really like the CDE color, but ended up going with this color because I haven't seen too many of them around.

As much as I would've loved to run Campy and Bora II Ultras like several other posters, budgetary constraints would not allow it.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Yangpei, that's beautiful. I agree that Campy components would be nice, but you have a hawt bike!

Let me say this, again, I want a Dogma. Absolutely sweet bikes.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

It just LOOKS fast!
Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new dogma. Enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's the build currently:

Pinarello Dogma 55cm frame / fork
Dura Ace 7900 shifters / brakes / crankset / derailleurs
FSA OS-99 CSI 100mm stem
FSA K-Wing handlebar
Easton EC-90SL carbon clinchers
Prologo Nago saddle
Vredestein Fortezza Pro Tricomp tires

Weight was 16.3 lbs with pedals and cycle computer.

First ride today up Glendora Mountain Road to Baldy - bike was awesome. Climbed well. So smooth / stable on the descent.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's the one thing i noticed about the Pina's geometry very stable on the descent glad your maiden voyage went well!


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are the US listed colors

Sky, Caisse, Blk 537, Wht-Rd 539,
Wht-Silv 536, Rd 543,BoB 540

I expect you can get the other colors thru a My Way option. Hey Yangpei are you in the US, if so how did you get the naked option?


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

southparkcycles said:


> Here are the US listed colors
> 
> Sky, Caisse, Blk 537, Wht-Rd 539,
> Wht-Silv 536, Rd 543,BoB 540
> ...



537 is Naked / Rosso / Argento as far as I know (you have it listed as black). It looks black in pictures, but it is all naked carbon with red / silver accents.

I'm in Pasadena, CA. I told my bike shop I wanted a 55 Dogma in 537, 494, or 464. 
GITA had a 55 in 537 (naked/rosso/argento) and 494 (CDE) at the time I ordered my bike.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

got it blk 537 is naked rosso. I also just noticed that there are some Dogmas currently available in the British Federation Team colors which is not listed above.


----------



## rlafleur (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comment on my Paris. One of my riding partners has a Dogma with the same set-up as yours (Shimano/Easton), except in white/silver/red. Very nice ride!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to know the 537 is available - I'm thinking the 537 with the 2011 Super Record 11 with the red accents and the Boras. Now that I have the goal, I guess I better get busy creating the new Facebook to fund this beauty and find a good home for the Prince-of course, by the time I'm ready to pull the trigger, maybe Pinarello will try to shave a few grams off the Dogma and there will be a new Prince at the top of the food chain again in 2012.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

cycleboyco said:


> Glad to know the 537 is available - I'm thinking the 537 with the 2011 Super Record 11 with the red accents and the Boras.



The BORAS would look hawt on the Dogma 537 and really bring out the red accents. Boras seem very popular with Pinarello owners. More loot than I wanted to spend though, so I'll make do with the Eastons for now...


----------



## wfo (Dec 3, 2010)

I just picked my sweet Dogma 2 up this past weekend 10/19/11..from Richardson Bike Mart in Dallas Texas. Came from a Cervelo R5. After 5 months, of relentless bottom bracket creak, worse than the Tin Man from the Wizard of Oz. Each ride having it in to re-tighten the bottom bracket. P.I.T.A. Could it have been due to the BBRight design and the need to use an adaptor for the Campy cranks? Shouldn't be, but who knows. I don't know what feedback the Cervelo Forums are getting on this issue if at all. In any event, I couldn't get resolved to my satisfaction and the LBS agreed to do a retro fit on a Dogma for only the diff. Full credit on the R5. 

I'm a serious hard core fitness enthusiast (2x Texas State Masters 50-59 Bodybuilding Champion in 2009 and 2010 now turned cyclist an love it.) At 5'11 and 190lbs I train hard and tend to push the limits of myself and the limits of my equipment like you all on every ride and really cherish fine equipment and why I buy it. But it's got to work as designed and most certainly considering what it's priced at, without the noises. Just say'n. :mad2:

This wonderful LBS took the frame back swapped over my group and parts and upgraded me to this latest frame-set.

Size: 56cm

Color scheme: white/silver/black

Components: Campy Compact crank S.R 11, Fulcrum Racing Zero, Speedplay stainless pedals, Arundel Mandible water cages, Garmin 500, Fizik Arione CX saddle, Zipp SL bars and stem. 

Weight: 15.6lbs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## destro24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful bikes


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice bikes everyone. I am a campy distributor if anyone needs anything campy I will get you the best price.


----------



## destro24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Whats your email Anithero?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

destro24 said:


> Whats your email Anithero?


just send me a pm


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Beautiful Dogma*

I respect Dura-Ace quality, but that is one ugly crank. Beautiful bike anyway.

-A Campy Guy


----------

